# Bank Statement has Old Address



## kecravi (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My wife recently(from April) moved to a new apartment. She had signed-up for paperless account at Lloyds, so she went to the bank and got statement from printed from the bank. However, we realized that the statement has the old address and bank representative said that the statement address would be the old one as we are printing the 6-months statement. The bank representative recommended us the get the balance certificate as it would contain the new address. They send balance certificate by mail only and we still haven't received it. 

Shall we just submit the bank statement with the old address or is it necessary to have some statement or letter from the bank about the address change?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## kecravi (Apr 7, 2014)

Someone please help!!

Is it necessary to have the latest address in the bank statement for someone who changed the address recently? We have latest address in council tax and utility bills which we are using as a proof of address.


----------



## Burt888 (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think it matters my bank statements had my parents address on and we used a rented house when applying the first time nothing was mentioned about the different addresses.


----------



## kecravi (Apr 7, 2014)

Burt888 said:


> I don't think it matters my bank statements had my parents address on and we used a rented house when applying the first time nothing was mentioned about the different addresses.


Thanks!! That was really helpful. Our condition is also same as yours. She used to live with her parents and recently moved to a rented apartment. Her statement has her parent's address and not the current one. Since we are not using bank statement as a proof of address, I hope everything would be OK.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

When I asked Joppa if it was a problem that my sons bank statements went to his work address he said NO


----------



## kecravi (Apr 7, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> When I asked Joppa if it was a problem that my sons bank statements went to his work address he said NO


Thanks!! She went to one of the branches to change the address and after few weeks she went to the same branch to get the printed statement (as she signed-up for paperless statement), she had her previous address. The bank representative ordered bank balance certificate and told that it would arrive in few days in the mailbox but we still haven't received it. We do not want to wait longer just to avoid the 28-days rule as she still needs to parcel me the documents to Nepal which might takes few days or upto a week.


----------

